# Gold Coast Brew Day... All Brewers Welcome



## chappo1970 (11/10/09)

Well Kevo been on me case to get this going so here it is.

Brew day at Chappo Manor with the Shermanator but I would also encourage those that have mobile set up to bring them along as it will make the day a hoot.  

I'll put on some grub you guys bring the nibblies.

All we need to do is decide on a date. Preferably this year, yeah guys?

Ok so dates that are out for me are 22nd to 25th A1GP's and the 13-15th Nov the Case swap.

Over to you boys?

Chappo


----------



## Lilo (12/10/09)

I'm in pending date. Look forward to seeing the Sherm on action.

My kit is near on transportable so all goin well I'll drag it down

Lilo


----------



## chappo1970 (12/10/09)

Lilo said:


> I'm in pending date. Look forward to seeing the Sherm on action.
> 
> My kit is near on transportable so all goin well I'll drag it down
> 
> Lilo




That would be great Lilo. Been meaning to drag you out of the cave and have brew day with ya. Guess it's just you and me ATM. :icon_cheers: ..LOL!

Chap Chap


----------



## kevo (13/10/09)

> Well Kevo been on me case to get this going so here it is.



Been on your case? 

Bollocks.

Early December is pretty tight for me, but I'd love to come up and have a look.

Do what suits and I'll do my best to fit in.

Cheers

Kev


----------



## chappo1970 (13/10/09)

How does the 5th of December suit?


----------



## MarkBastard (13/10/09)

where the bloody hell on the gold coast do you live, bitch


----------



## chappo1970 (13/10/09)

Mark^Bastard said:


> where the bloody hell on the gold coast do you live, bitch



Close enough to be dangerous :icon_drunk:


----------



## MarkBastard (13/10/09)

oh i get it its a need to know thing <_<


----------



## Scruffy (13/10/09)

He's not going to plaster his address on the internet now, is he...

Room for a small one, Chop?


----------



## chappo1970 (13/10/09)

Bethania MB! Geez and people say I'm grumpy?


----------



## kevo (13/10/09)

5th December I'll be in Sydney at a wedding and most of December is going to be a stretch for me. 

 

I'll try to fit in with whatever you plan.

Kev


----------



## Ross (13/10/09)

Chappo said:


> How does the 5th of December suit?



5th of December is BABBS Xmas party. you need to sort your diary out young Chap Chap  

cheers Ross


----------



## chappo1970 (13/10/09)

I give up! <_<


----------



## MarkBastard (14/10/09)

Is that even on the Gold Coast mate? Are you trying to pull a sneaky hahaha.


----------



## Lilo (14/10/09)

Chappo said:


> I give up! <_<




Don't give up on us now...


----------



## Cannibal Smurf (14/10/09)

Gold Coast my @r$e Chap Chap...you live in no-mans-land, not quite the Gold Coast :unsure: not quite Brisbane
Don't give up, just plan better  I'm keen to come visit again, just depends on timing... like everyone else, coming up to Xmas gets pretty busy


----------



## kevo (14/10/09)

New Year - New GC/NML Brew day?

January might be the way to go....

Get in first!....next year.


----------



## sqyre (14/10/09)

Cannibal Smurf said:


> Gold Coast my @r$e Chap Chap...you live in no-mans-land, not quite the Gold Coast :unsure: not quite Brisbane
> Don't give up, just plan better  I'm keen to come visit again, just depends on timing... like everyone else, coming up to Xmas gets pretty busy




Its worse than No-mans land... Its BEENLEIGH!!!

They had to close down the KFC there because the Morbidly Obese women with no bras and boobs that hung a foot below the bottom of thier Trucker singlets kept bashing people in the line up out of fear there wouldn't be enough chicken for them... <_< 
I could have taken her too.. :angry: but the right Nipple with "Chappo's Pale ale" tattooed around it threw me off guard...

Sqyre...


----------



## MarkBastard (14/10/09)

LOL poor chappo, he's copping it


----------



## chappo1970 (15/10/09)

sqyre said:


> Its worse than No-mans land... Its BEENLEIGH!!!
> 
> They had to close down the KFC there because the Morbidly Obese women with no bras and boobs that hung a foot below the bottom of thier Trucker singlets kept bashing people in the line up out of fear there wouldn't be enough chicken for them... <_<
> I could have taken her too.. :angry: but the right Nipple with "Chappo's Pale ale" tattooed around it threw me off guard...
> ...




You pinky swore you'd never tell that story!!!! <_< Mind you she did really whoop your ass good! ROFL!


----------



## bradsbrew (15/10/09)

sqyre said:


> Its worse than No-mans land... Its BEENLEIGH!!!
> 
> They had to close down the KFC there because the Morbidly Obese women with no bras and boobs that hung a foot below the bottom of thier Trucker singlets kept bashing people in the line up out of fear there wouldn't be enough chicken for them...
> I could have taken her too.. but the right Nipple with "Chappo's Pale ale" tattooed around it threw me off guard...
> ...




:lol: :lol: ................... i think i met her at Marsden :wub:


----------



## Lilo (16/10/09)

sqyre said:


> Its worse than No-mans land... Its BEENLEIGH!!!
> 
> They had to close down the KFC there because the Morbidly Obese women with no bras and boobs that hung a foot below the bottom of thier Trucker singlets kept bashing people in the line up out of fear there wouldn't be enough chicken for them... <_<
> I could have taken her too.. :angry: but the right Nipple with "Chappo's Pale ale" tattooed around it threw me off guard...
> ...




Your makin a night out in BEENLEIGH sound pretty good.... I'm off


----------



## scoundrel (17/10/09)

yeap im in, just have to remember to wear old crap and cheap shoes and have no money on me, failing that the steel caps with a 6 inch nail welded to the toe.

bugger it turn up nude they should leave me alone on the train on the way home them! :lol:  

A day at chateau chap chap is worth it no matter the cost. ill even break out the little black restaurant book to keep you boys out of trouble with your "her indoors" 's and depending on timing the hefeweizen partial my be ready.


----------



## chappo1970 (1/2/10)

Well we tried late last year failed to fire so here we go again.

Brew day at Chappo Manor with the one and the only Shermanator but I would also encourage those that have mobile set up to bring them along as it will make the day a hoot.  

I'll put on some grub you guys bring the nibblies. There should be the usual shenanigans of Chappo stuffing everything up.

All we need to do is decide on a date. Preferably this year, yeah guys?

Ok so dates that are good for me are middle to end Feb.

Over to you boys? AGAIN!!!!


Chappo


----------



## InCider (1/2/10)

Sav, if you see this I have grain to burn... as long as were making something smoked.

Chappo, can you keep Lissa from staring at me and licking her lips? It's off putting when I'm being dragged around my your ride on mower (Ross's bed) :lol: 

Bradsbrew, bring your best of the 80's Australian Rock CDs.

Nick, bring your personal RBT kit.

WooHoo!


----------



## chappo1970 (1/2/10)

InCider said:


> Chappo, can you keep Lissa from staring at me and licking her lips? It's off putting when I'm being dragged around my your ride on mower (Ross's bed) :lol:



Hmmmm why does my youngest Lad have red hair INCIDER? WHY!!!! :angry:


----------



## geoff_tewierik (1/2/10)

11th or 12th of Feb works for me - Missus is in Sydney that weekend.


----------



## winkle (1/2/10)

Waterproofed the phone this time?


----------



## InCider (2/2/10)

Chappo said:


> Hmmmm why does my youngest Lad have red hair INCIDER? WHY!!!! :angry:




Half-fix? :lol:


----------



## altstart (3/2/10)

Have you fixed a date for this brewday yet Chappo?.Cheers Altstart


----------



## Bribie G (3/2/10)

geoff_tewierik said:


> 11th or 12th of Feb works for me - Missus is in Sydney that weekend.


That's Thursday and Friday, Geoff, that weekend is 13th and 14th.

I'm off on Sunday 14th and I can give my go-card a whirl and come down on the train, seeing as Chap Chap is only a short stagger from the railway station. So pencil me in for Sunday 14th if that date is decided on. I'll bring a few pillowcase specials with me.


----------



## kevo (3/2/10)

Feb 14th probably won't be a popular choice in my household. :wub: 

13th could be good, or a later weekend...

whatever suits I'll see if I can make

Kev


----------



## NickB (3/2/10)

What about making it the 20th of March now that the Batz gathering has been scrapped? I'm on holidays that week, but would struggle to make it to any other brewday in the weeks before or after....

Good news being I would have a keg of (Sch)Porter to bring along Chap Chap....

Just a thought!

Cheers


----------



## chappo1970 (3/2/10)

Alright after about 2 secs deliberation this brew day will replace Batz's KinKinofest for the 20th. 

Same format as last years Anzac Day

Massive brew day with anyone able to bring their rig and then a big BBQ and bon fire down on the river. I will beg Ross to see if we could maybe show case his Sabco system? No promises as he is a grouch but I'll batter my eyes seductively! 

If your in put ya name below and we will run from there:


Chappo - Beery stuff and Food
 

Luv 

Chap Chap


----------



## NickB (3/2/10)

1. Chappo - Beery stuff and Food
2. NickB + Dad (Ross) + Brother (Pat) - Keg of (Sch)Porter + some foody things

And who said I'm not an ideas man!

Cheers


----------



## chappo1970 (3/2/10)

Just want to add if this and the date pisses Batz off for one reason or another then it's off ok. I respect Batz and all he contributes and don't want any ill feelings between us, yeah?

Chap Chap


----------



## bradsbrew (3/2/10)

1. Chappo - Beery stuff and Food
2. NickB + Dad (Ross) + Brother (Pat) - Keg of (Sch)Porter + some foody things
3. Bradsbrew- Brewrig+ a keg with beer init + a fabulous 80's vocal performance :lol: 

Will be bringing the new and slightly improved rig along. i will need some electricity for the HLT, have they started using electricity on the southside yet?? I might even bring enough gas to finish the brew this time. Oh yeah I shouldn't need to borrow a cube this time Chap I still have the one from last year  I have been teaching it how not to infect beers  Stay tuned for recipe and size.

brad


----------



## chappo1970 (3/2/10)

bradsbrew said:


> I have been teaching it how not to infect beers  Stay tuned for recipe and size.
> 
> brad



:lol: :lol: It's soooo true!


----------



## Ross (3/2/10)

Not having to write off 2 days should hopefully make me a starter for this one...
Bringing the Sabco along could be fun also...

Cheers Ross


----------



## Sully (3/2/10)

Will there be Goats?


----------



## chappo1970 (3/2/10)

Sully said:


> Will there be Goats?



You have been here enough times to know where the barn animals are stashed!!!


----------



## bradsbrew (3/2/10)

Sully said:


> Will there be Goats?




I am working on a Gay Mountain Goat Ipa recipe for the day Sully. Anyone want to share a goat?

Brad


----------



## NickB (3/2/10)

Roasted Please!


----------



## j1gsaw (3/2/10)

20th march, might even turn up myself all going well, Im hearing so much about these brew days :lol: :lol: its probably time i showed you blokes how to brew!


----------



## chappo1970 (3/2/10)

j1gsaw said:


> 20th march, might even turn up myself all going well, Im hearing so much about these brew days :lol: :lol: its probably time i showed you blokes how to brew!




I tell ya what if You, Daemon, Gavo and Wolfy sign up it's definitely on Boys!!!! Love me country connection :wub:

Edit: Oh and NickB, Incider, Sully, Bradsbrews, TP, BribieG, Ralph, DKS, Lilo, Troupadour, Geoffy, GravityGuru, SR, Winkle, StillScotchish, Kram, PocketBeers, BrownDog, The Scientist, Bonj, AltStart, Scruffy, Hefevice, JayandCath, Screwy, Sqyre, Mossyrocks etc etc lol!!!!


----------



## winkle (3/2/10)

Hell, I'll come - particularly if there's goats in the offing.



> Will be bringing the new and slightly improved rig along. i will need some electricity for the HLT, have they started using electricity on the southside yet??



Depends if the Bogans have sold the power cables for scrap again Brad.


----------



## j1gsaw (3/2/10)

Chappo said:


> I tell ya what if You, Daemon, Gavo and Wolfy sign up it's definitely on Boys!!!! Love me country connection :wub:




Can i bring firearms? and fox hats? and my fave deliverance vinyl? :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (3/2/10)

j1gsaw said:


> Can i bring firearms? and fox hats? and my fave deliverance vinyl? :lol:




:lol: No shooting tha gals Jiggy!


 Unless for pleasure?


----------



## j1gsaw (3/2/10)

What time will it kick off chap? Is it an all day overnight stay kind of thing or will you kick us drunks out after 10pm?
Would you have somewhere for me to chuck a small mattress out? OR... 
Unless you have some very handsome blokes coming over with a king size swag? Could top and tail it, hope for there sake they are over 6 foot or they will be choking on it.. hahaha


----------



## Bribie G (3/2/10)

SABCO: 

OK I can see that it's on wheels, which is fine, but I can't understand how the three bags get hoisted.


EDIT: I'll be bringing my tent, but if FNQ Bunyip is coming then I'll be sleeping in a reinforced steel cube. -_-


----------



## InCider (3/2/10)

j1gsaw said:


> What time will it kick off chap? Is it an all day overnight stay kind of thing or will you kick us drunks out after 10pm?
> Would you have somewhere for me to chuck a small mattress out? OR...
> Unless you have some very handsome blokes coming over with a king size swag? Could top and tail it, hope for there sake they are over 6 foot or they will be choking on it.. hahaha




I'm free!


----------



## chappo1970 (3/2/10)

j1gsaw said:


> What time will it kick off chap? Is it an all day overnight stay kind of thing or will you kick us drunks out after 10pm?
> Would you have somewhere for me to chuck a small mattress out? OR...
> Unless you have some very handsome blokes coming over with a king size swag? Could top and tail it, hope for there sake they are over 6 foot or they will be choking on it.. hahaha



Well there is always Inciders swag Jiggy.... but he can _sometines_ be a little fussy!

But _rarely_

Nope open house as usual! Where you fall is where you sleep if your luckyit's in your swag. Everyone pitches in for brekky. ONE and Only rule no drinky no drivey!


----------



## bradsbrew (3/2/10)

InCider said:


> I'm free!



Hahaha. I dont know who will be more suprised. 

Incider at the size of Jigsaw or Jigsaw at how keen Incider is at sharing tents and manlove.


----------



## j1gsaw (3/2/10)

Chappo said:


> Well there is always Inciders swag Jiggy.... but he can _sometines_ be a little fussy!
> 
> But _rarely_
> 
> Nope open house as usual! Where you fall is where you sleep if your luckyit's in your swag. Everyone pitches in for brekky. ONE and Only rule no drinky no drivey!




Alright, so if i turn up with a selection of booze, bacon and bed, im set! sounds good. Keep you posted.
Id get the handbrake to drop/pick me up.
Got a dart board or pool table chaps? Poker fans? what do you do for entertainment aside from the barnyard?


----------



## j1gsaw (3/2/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Hahaha. I dont know who will be more suprised.
> 
> Incider at the size of Jigsaw or Jigsaw at how keen Incider is at sharing tents and manlove.




Man love is fine but ONLY after 15 beers and he better call me in the morning! If i wake up nakid, used and a lollypop stuck to my chest one more time, I'll be shit right off! :lol: LOL


----------



## chappo1970 (3/2/10)

j1gsaw said:


> Got a dart board or pool table chaps? Poker fans? what do you do for entertainment aside from the barnyard?



Errrr???? We drink beer, talk beer, wee beer (alot), talk about how to make better beer, beer, beer, beer, beer....

Rarely anytime to knock balls around.


----------



## bradsbrew (3/2/10)

Chappo said:


> Rarely anytime to knock balls around.



Except for during the cock fights :huh:


----------



## Bribie G (3/2/10)

I'm with Jim Carrey on the Manly love thing


----------



## j1gsaw (3/2/10)

BribieG said:


> I'm with Jim Carrey on the Manly love thing
> 
> View attachment 35465




HAHAHHAHA


----------



## InCider (3/2/10)

j1gsaw said:


> Man love is fine but ONLY after 15 beers and he better call me in the morning! If i wake up nakid, used and a lollypop stuck to my chest one more time, I'll be shit right off! :lol: LOL




Happens to me too Jigsaw  But I'd be more worries about waking up with a pregnant mouth or bottom!


----------



## j1gsaw (3/2/10)

Chappo said:


> Errrr???? We drink beer, talk beer, wee beer (alot), talk about how to make better beer, beer, beer, beer, beer....
> 
> Rarely anytime to knock balls around.




Sweet no worries! look forward to it.


----------



## InCider (3/2/10)

:icon_offtopic:


----------



## bum (3/2/10)

$10 says this thread is at 100 pages by lunchtime Friday.


----------



## chappo1970 (3/2/10)

InCider said:


> Happens to me too Jigsaw  But I'd be more worries about waking up with a pregnant mouth or bottom!




So I'm up the duff?


----------



## Franko (3/2/10)

Well Chappo if its ok with you Pumpy,Hogan and I will pop around for brewday.

Franko


----------



## bradsbrew (3/2/10)

bum said:


> $10 says this thread is at 100 pages by lunchtime Friday.



Is good to have a thread with a positive spirit instead of bitching and whinging. Thing is on the day it will be great to once again watch a few different brewing styles happening at the same time......and then there's Sean. the posts may be in jest and fun but the day actually is a learning curve for brewers.

Brad


----------



## chappo1970 (3/2/10)

bum said:


> $10 says this thread is at 100 pages by lunchtime Friday.




Double or nothin were get there tonight!


----------



## bradsbrew (3/2/10)

Franko said:


> Well Chappo if its ok with you Pumpy,Hogan and I will pop around for brewday.
> 
> Franko



Dont turn up with that bloody shiney brewery Franko. Ross and his bloody Shabco will be embarressing enough


----------



## j1gsaw (3/2/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Is good to have a thread with a positive spirit instead of bitching and whinging. Thing is on the day it will be great to once again watch a few different brewing styles happening at the same time......and then there's Sean. the posts may be in jest and fun but the day actually is a learning curve for brewers.
> 
> Brad




Well said.
Amongst all the crap i carry on with, will be good to actually meet you blokes, and watch your brew styles.
Love getting feedback on my beers too. :icon_cheers:
the handjobs are just a bonus... wait... what


----------



## Franko (3/2/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Dont turn up with that bloody shiney brewery Franko. Ross and his bloody Shabco will be embarressing enough



lol :lol: 

I dont wont to get it dirty on the drive up to QLD.I'll let ol Ross steal the thunder with the "super Sabco rig"

Franko


----------



## chappo1970 (3/2/10)

Franko said:


> Well Chappo if its ok with you Pumpy,Hogan and I will pop around for brewday.
> 
> Franko




Absolutely! I can accomodate if need be?


----------



## stillscottish (3/2/10)

If I can borrow Bonj's tyres I'll bring the Antiques Beershow along.


----------



## Franko (3/2/10)

Chappo said:


> Absolutely! I can accomodate if need be?



Done,

that would be great

beers
Franko


----------



## winkle (3/2/10)

Just as long as we don't have problems with that vending machine of your again.
View attachment 35470


----------



## chappo1970 (3/2/10)

Franko said:


> Done,
> 
> that would be great
> 
> ...




Beds are booked!


----------



## TidalPete (3/2/10)

InCider said:


> :icon_offtopic:



Very poor taste Incider.  
There IS a limit to this sort of stuff.

T


----------



## InCider (3/2/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Is good to have a thread with a positive spirit instead of bitching and whinging. Thing is on the day it will be great to once again watch a few different brewing styles happening at the same time......and then there's Sean. the posts may be in jest and fun but the day actually is a learning curve for brewers.
> 
> Brad




Sure is a learning day Brad!







And Jigsaw, I hope you're big enough to satisfy Brad!







Sully has read 'Radical Brewing'. Not really going as planned though.


----------



## clean brewer (3/2/10)

Chappo said:


> I tell ya what if You, Daemon, Gavo and Wolfy sign up it's definitely on Boys!!!! Love me country connection :wub:
> 
> Edit: Oh and NickB, Incider, Sully, Bradsbrews, TP, BribieG, Ralph, DKS, Lilo, Troupadour, Geoffy, GravityGuru, SR, Winkle, StillScotchish, Kram, PocketBeers, BrownDog, The Scientist, Bonj, AltStart, Scruffy, Hefevice, JayandCath, Screwy, Sqyre, Mossyrocks etc etc lol!!!!



I dont show my face my a while and ive been tossed to the scrap heap...  No worries.... :huh: 

<_< CB


----------



## yardy (3/2/10)

Ross said:


> Bringing the Sabco along could be fun also...
> 
> Cheers Ross




I'd like to see that B) 

cheers


----------



## bradsbrew (3/2/10)

clean brewer said:


> I dont show my face my a while and ive been tossed to the scrap heap...  No worries.... :huh:
> 
> <_< CB




Thats because your a minor :lol:


----------



## bradsbrew (3/2/10)

yardy said:


> I'd like to see that B)
> 
> cheers



Does that mean you are showing up Dave??


----------



## InCider (3/2/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Thats because your a minor :lol:




Or he's aged well


----------



## chappo1970 (3/2/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Does that mean you are showing up Dave??




+1
Dave man up!!!


----------



## Bribie G (3/2/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Is good to have a thread with a positive spirit instead of bitching and whinging. Thing is on the day it will be great to once again watch a few different brewing styles happening at the same time......and then there's Sean. the posts may be in jest and fun but the day actually is a learning curve for brewers.
> 
> Brad



I'm bringing Chinese Cluster


----------



## Sully (3/2/10)

clean brewer said:


> I dont show my face my a while and ive been tossed to the scrap heap... No worries....
> 
> CB






Don't worry CB, we still lubs ya!!  


Well Chap Chap, you know my scenario, if I'm there I'm there and if I'm not I'm somewhere else..




:icon_offtopic: AND ANSWER YOUR GODAMN PHONE!!


----------



## chappo1970 (3/2/10)

BribieG said:


> I'm bringing Chinese Cluster



<_< 



Sully said:


> Well Chap Chap, you know my scenario, if I'm there I'm there and if I'm not I'm somewhere else..



<_< 

Why do you guys know how to stir my goat?


----------



## InCider (3/2/10)

Chappo said:


> <_<
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They're just _kidding_ :lol:


----------



## bonj (3/2/10)

Chappo said:


> Hmmmm why does my youngest Lad have red hair INCIDER? WHY!!!! :angry:


h34r:


----------



## yardy (3/2/10)

Chappo said:


> +1
> Dave man up!!!




oh no, peer group pressure


----------



## chappo1970 (3/2/10)

Bonj said:


> h34r:










I knew it!


----------



## Lilo (3/2/10)

Reckon I'm in and maybe my Rig, would be a great opportunity to critique, fine tune and improve my processes

How much Power you got to go around.... we might need to line up a 40KVA Genset to run things.. 
Row of rigs wouid make a great pic..

PS
How long before you want the cute little brown goat I borrowed back... I've become quite fond...


----------



## chappo1970 (3/2/10)

Lilo said:


> Reckon I'm in and maybe my Rig, would be a great opportunity to critique, fine tune and improve my processes
> 
> How much Power you got to go around.... we might need to line up a 40KVA Genset to run things..
> Row of rigs wouid make a great pic..
> ...



Good point Lilo I have 3 phases one to the bottom shed, one to the top shed and one to the house. Sooooooo (LC, Screwy close your eyes!) we have capacity with a 20amp 10amp plug extension lead. h34r:


----------



## chappo1970 (3/2/10)

Must


----------



## chappo1970 (3/2/10)

Not


----------



## chappo1970 (3/2/10)

Let


----------



## chappo1970 (3/2/10)

Bum


----------



## chappo1970 (3/2/10)

Win


----------



## chappo1970 (3/2/10)

The


----------



## Lilo (3/2/10)

is it me is it is it


----------



## Lilo (3/2/10)

bugga missedd


----------



## Lilo (3/2/10)

no I didn't.....


----------



## chappo1970 (3/2/10)

Bet!!!!!!!


----------



## InCider (3/2/10)




----------



## bum (3/2/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Is good to have a thread with a positive spirit instead of bitching and whinging. Thing is on the day it will be great to once again watch a few different brewing styles happening at the same time......and then there's Sean. the posts may be in jest and fun but the day actually is a learning curve for brewers.
> 
> Brad



My comment was more a sarcastic aside than an actual dummy-spit of any kind. Not being a stick in the mud if that's how it comes across. Sounds like it'll be a learning experience for everyone (especially whoever bunks up with j1g).


----------



## chappo1970 (3/2/10)

bum said:


> $10 says this thread is at 100 pages by lunchtime Friday.






Chappo said:


> Double or nothin we get there tonight!



 Tehehehe (*)


----------



## mccuaigm (3/2/10)

Sounds good to me


----------



## microbe (4/2/10)

You haven't won yet Chap Chap... read again - 100 pages not posts

 

microbe


----------



## chappo1970 (4/2/10)

microbe said:


> You haven't won yet Chap Chap... read again - 100 pages not posts
> 
> 
> 
> microbe




Yeah i think Bum's bet is safe! For the meantime Bwahahahahaha


----------



## Gavo (4/2/10)

bradsbrew said:


> have they started using electricity on the southside yet??



Yes they have... but it's a couple of goats on a treadmill.



Chappo said:


> I tell ya what if You, Daemon, Gavo and Wolfy sign up it's definitely on Boys!!!! Love me country connection :wub:



Well lets see what I can do, It's just a bit of a shitty time as I have a couple of deadlines around that time. I do have to get to the big smoke around that time to pick up my new camper trailer tent. So I will see what transpires. So put me as a wishy-washy maybe.

Gavo.


----------



## Gavo (4/2/10)

Maybe


----------



## Gavo (4/2/10)

Maybe Not.


----------



## Gavo (4/2/10)

We will see


----------



## Gavo (4/2/10)

By the way Chap Chap, if I do get there I expect to find some tap handle material ready and no excuses this time.

Gavo.


----------



## jayandcath (4/2/10)

Chappo said:


> Absolutely! I can accomodate if need be?



I'm in if the boys are coming, and I might even bring the brew-rig. I have an all gas unit so i'll just brew in the corner.

Jay


----------



## Gavo (4/2/10)

This is starting to sound like some kind of comedy script "I'll go if ding goes". :lol: 

Gavo.


----------



## jayandcath (4/2/10)

Gavo said:


> By the way Chap Chap, if I do get there I expect to find some tap handle material ready and no excuses this time.
> 
> Gavo.




Isn't Chap Chap using the Dildo tap handles anymore???

:blink:


----------



## Gavo (4/2/10)

They're a bit to bendy to get a good pour.

Gavo


----------



## InCider (4/2/10)

Gavo said:


> They're a bit to bendy to get a good pour.
> 
> Gavo



If he can get the off 'The Boss'


----------



## chappo1970 (5/2/10)

Ok guys I have kicked off a new thread for this one here: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...mp;#entry592920

Sign up


----------

